# IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze



## Metabolic (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Boardis,

ich muss hier mal etwas zu Diskussion stellen, da ich selbst etwas verwirrt bin.

Kann es sein, dass man die Rechtslage für das IJsselmeer ab 2011 verändert hat ?

Ich war letztes Jahr an Frohnleichnam am IJsselmeer auf dem Campingplatz It Soal. Und damals galten noch andere Regelungen bzgl. des Angelns. Damals war eine Sperrfrist bis zum 01.06..

Dieses Jahr fahre ich über Frohnleichnam wieder ans Isselmeer und offensichtlich hat man die Sperrfristen verändert? jetzt gelten sie bis zum 30.06.

Kann es sein das die Niederländer sich die Touristen verkraulen möchten? #q

Auf was soll ich denn dann noch angeln unter Berücksichtigung der ganzen Regeln. 
Mit der Stippe und ner Brotflocke ? :c

Weder die Seite www.*angeln*-in-den-niederlanden.de noch http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/ stellen mich zufrieden.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie und was ich am 22.06.2011 machen darf ?

Holländer on Board ? #h

Grüße
Meta


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Hi,
was suchst du denn jetzt ?? 
Ein Schlupfloch damit du während der Schonzeit doch auf Raubfisch angeln darfst ?
Da steht alles klar und deutlich .
Gruß aus Holland ,
Udo
ps. wenn du früher auf Raubfich angeln möchtest dann solltest du dir ein anderes Gewässer suchen, aber am Ijsselmeer gelten nun mal diese Bestimmungen


*Angelgewässer: IJsselmeer und Markermeer*
 Das *Nachtangeln ist verboten*. Es gilt eine längere *Sperrzeit für Ködersorten vom 16. März bis einschließlich dem 30. Juni*.  Mit totem Fisch, Fischfetzen oder Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme  von Kunstfliegen, kleiner als 2,5 cm darf während dieser Zeit nicht  geangelt werden. In unmittelbarer Nähe des Ijsselmeers darf man maximal  zwei Zander und/oder zehn Barsche bei sich haben.


----------



## Newbie01 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Es ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn du den Urlaub schon gebucht hast, aber du solltest mal ein wenig lockerer damit umgehen. Du bist dort schließlich zu Gast


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Wat so is, is so!!!


----------



## Metabolic (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was suchst du denn jetzt ??
> Ein Schlupfloch damit du während der Schonzeit doch auf Raubfisch angeln darfst ?
> Da steht alles klar und deutlich .
> ...


 
 suche natürlich kein Schlupfloch aber ich konnte mir das nicht ganz vorstellen und hatte irgendwie an einen Übersetzungsfehler gedacht ;-)

Aber dann muss ich das so hin nehmen schade aber okay, wie gesagt letztes Jahr war es noch anders. Deswegen bin ich jetzt halt schlauer. !!!!

Natürlich ist mir bewusst, ich bin Gast. Deswegen erkundige ich mich ja auch vorher. Viele andere angeln einfach drauf los! (letztes Jahr mit eigenen Augen gesehen)

Na ja, trotzdem Danke da fahre ich halt Boot und mache das Wasser unsicher und ärgere damit die Holländer ;-)

Es festigt mich immer mehr in meiner Meinung. Geangelt wird im eigenen Land ... woanders macht es keinen Spaß.

Danke.
Gruß
Meta


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Metabolic schrieb:


> Es festigt mich immer mehr in meiner Meinung. Geangelt wird im eigenen Land ... woanders macht es keinen Spaß.
> 
> Danke.
> Gruß
> Meta



Hi,
ich kenne mich da nicht so aus , aber gibt es in Deutschland keine Schonzeiten , Mindestmaße , usw an die man sich halten muss ? 
Gelten in Deutschalnd keine Gesetzte oder warum macht angeln da mehr Spaß ?
Na ja , ich bin froh nach NL ausgewandert zu sein , glaub mir , hier geht es um einiges lockerer zu als in Deutschland  
Wünsche trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub .
In NL kann man hervorragend auf Karpfen angeln 
Gruß Udo


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Metabolic schrieb:


> suche natürlich kein Schlupfloch aber ich konnte mir das nicht ganz vorstellen und hatte irgendwie an einen Übersetzungsfehler gedacht ;-)
> 
> Aber dann muss ich das so hin nehmen schade aber okay, wie gesagt letztes Jahr war es noch anders. Deswegen bin ich jetzt halt schlauer. !!!!
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Meta,#h

glaube nicht,dass du bei der Meinung viel Zuspruch findest.
Ich kann das nicht so sehen. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Metabolic (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Selbstverständlich gibt es auch in DE Rgeln und Schonzeiten. Aber sie sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so pauschal wie z.B. in NL oder F oder sonst wo...

Nl sagt ja ganz klar keine der folgender Köder ! was so ziemlich jeden Räuber ausschließt. In DE sind einzelne Arten unterschiedlich gesperrt und vor allem in den schönen Jahreszeiten frei. 

Deswegen verstehe ich Sperrzeiten zu Urlaubszeiten als Mittel um zuverhindern, dass all zu viele Touris angeln.

Sorry ist halt meine Meinung ob die andere auch haben ist mir ziemlich egal. Will ja hier auch niemanden anfeinden aber ich finde es halt schade !



> Wünsche trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub .
> In NL kann man hervorragend auf Karpfen angeln
> Gruß Udo


 
Danke dir!
Freut mich ja zu hören, dass die frei sind. 
Muss ich hier was beachten? 
Köder etc.? sind Bolies und Pellets okay ?

Darf man sie entnehmen oder strenges Catch&release?

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

D.h. wahrscheinlich solange ich bei Mais, Bohnen, Käse, Brot, Pellets etc. bleibe angle ich zum Wohle aller und zum Wohle der Räuber?


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Metabolic schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es auch in DE Rgeln und Schonzeiten. Aber sie sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so pauschal wie z.B. in NL oder F oder sonst wo...
> 
> Nl sagt ja ganz klar keine der folgender Köder ! was so ziemlich jeden Räuber ausschließt. In DE sind einzelne Arten unterschiedlich gesperrt und vor allem in den schönen Jahreszeiten frei.
> 
> ...


 



Und weshalb dann überhaupt dein Post? #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Metabolic (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Du vermischst hier etwas ! Das sind zwei paar Schuhe. 

Ich habe für mich als Ergebnis nach meinem Post und eurer Antworten geschlossen, dass ich persönlich lieber in DE angle.

Mein eigentlicher Post bezog sich aber darauf was rechtsgültig zu dieser Zeit gefangen werden darf!
Weil ich mir Gedanken zu dem Thema mache und natürlich korrekt fischen möchte.

Man sollte den Beitrag immer komplett lesen !#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Metabolic schrieb:


> Du vermischst hier etwas ! Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> Ich habe für mich als Ergebnis nach meinem Post und eurer Antworten geschlossen, dass ich persönlich lieber in DE angle.
> 
> ...


 



Ich wünsche dir einen erfolgreichen Urlaub,und sei es auch
nur im Ausland.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## villemflusser (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Metabolic schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es auch in DE Rgeln und Schonzeiten. Aber sie sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so pauschal wie z.B. in NL oder F oder sonst wo...
> 
> Nl sagt ja ganz klar keine der folgender Köder ! was so ziemlich jeden Räuber ausschließt.*In DE sind einzelne Arten unterschiedlich gesperrt* und vor allem in den schönen Jahreszeiten frei.
> 
> Deswegen verstehe ich Sperrzeiten zu Urlaubszeiten als Mittel um zuverhindern, dass all zu viele Touris angeln.



Naja, das kenne ich aber hier in D auch anders (bzw. genauso wie in Holland). Z.B. Main bei Würzburg, da ist die _"Verwendung von Ködern, die zum Fang von Raubfischen genutzt werden in der Zeit vom 01.02. bis 31.06"_ verboten. Oder die innerdeutsche Mosel: _"Gebrauch von Spinnern, Blinkern oder sonstigen  künstlichen Ködern und Systemen mit Ausnahme der künstlichen Fliegen während dieser Zeit verboten"_ (hier fehlt ein Passus zum toten Köderfisch, bin aber relativ sicher, dass es den auch noch gab). Noch dicker kommt es bei der Mosel als Grenzgewässer: "(1) Die jährliche Schonzeit dauert 1. in der Mosel und in der Sauer vom *1. März bis einschließlich 14. Juni*, 2. in der Our vom 1. Januar bis einschließlich 31. März.
*Während der jährlichen Schonzeiten ist jeglicher Fischfang verboten.* "
  ...und so könnte man munter weiter aufzählen |wavey:


----------



## Newbie01 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

@Metabolic: 
Auch ich wünsche einen schönen Urlaub #6 Udo's Tip mit den Karpfen ist doch eine Option


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



> Es festigt mich immer mehr in meiner Meinung.* Geangelt wird im eigenen Land ... woanders macht es keinen Spaß.*



Das kann ich, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Anglern, welche Holland für das "gelobte Land" halten, nachvollziehen.
Ich war auch schon am Ijsselmeer glücklicherweise später im Jahr (August/September) und habe dort nur ein paar Barsche und einige wenige Zwerghechte gefangen.
Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist das Ijsselmeer eine trübe grünliche Suppe 
und die angrenzenden Gräben/Kanäle zumeist durch Entengrütze zugewachsen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass im Ijsselmeer selbst, große Regionen von
Netzen /Reusen der Berufsfischer besetzt sind.
Das ganze Ijsselmeer ist recht flach und erfolgversprechernd sind eigentlich nur die wenigen etwas tieferen Stellen,wobei mit Tief schon 3 Meter gemeint ist.
Ich hatte damals in der Nähe von Medemblick mein Ferienhaus mitsamt
Boot gemietet.
Dort in der Nähe hat Jan Eggers seine Ferienhaussiedlung und entsprechend ist die Gegend auch anglerisch abgeharkt.
Einziges Highlight war eigentlich der Hafen von Medemblik und der
schiffbare Kanal.
Dann gibt es ein Paar Kilometer von Medemblik entfernt drei riesige
Windkraftanlagen,dort ist das Wasser sogar bis etwa 4m Tief und auch
gut für ein paar Barsche.
Mein Fazit ist, Holland ist ein schönes Ferienland mit einigen Sehenswürdigkeiten, wenn man sich für Architektur, Geschichte und Kultur interessiert, aber anglerisch total überbewertet!
(Nur für alle Hollandfreunde, ich war nicht nur einmal in Holland!)

Taxidermist


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Fazit ist, Holland ist ein schönes Ferienland mit einigen Sehenswürdigkeiten, wenn man sich für Architektur, Geschichte und Kultur interessiert, aber anglerisch total überbewertet!
> Taxidermist



Hi,
sehe ich genau so , Deutschland hat so viele schöne Gewässer #6
Man muss nicht an den leergefischten , meist flachen und vermüllten holländischen Gewässern angeln , Deutschland hat da viel mehr zu bieten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Udo, da stimme ich Dir voll zu

Ist ja kein Fisch mehr in den Poldern weil ja alles wieder zurück gesetzt werden muss.:vik:


----------



## Säp (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Ja die verrecken alle elendig nach dem releasen  

Wer mit Holland Raubfischtechnisch nicht zurecht kommt macht grundlegend was falsch, meiner Meinung nach Traumbedingungen und Leute die bestimmte Sachen glücklicherweise schon verstanden haben...


----------



## link (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Ja ich hab auch schon das ein oder andere mal bereut das ich an der Niederländischen Grenze wohne


----------



## Metabolic (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Metabolic schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Freut mich ja zu hören, dass die frei sind.
> Muss ich hier was beachten?
> Köder etc.? sind Bolies und Pellets okay ?
> ...


 
kann mir einer noch was zum Thema Karpfen sagen ????


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*



Metabolic schrieb:


> kann mir einer noch was zum Thema Karpfen sagen ????


Hi,
kann man aber alles selber nachlesen .
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Ein Entnahmeverbot von Karpfen gilt aber an den Gewässern der folgenden Verbände: 


Friesland
Groningen-Drenthe
Oost Nederland
Zuidwest Nederland


----------



## Metabolic (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: IJsselmeer 2011 / Rechtslage und Gesetze*

Danke.

Das IJsselmeer gehört also dann wahrscheinlich zu Friesland und scheidet daher auch aus ? #6

Trotzdem Danke und frohes angeln!


----------

